# Reformation Society of Western N.Y Announces 2022-2023 Schedule of Monthly Pastor Speaker Events at Rotating Area Churches



## Grant Van Leuven (Sep 3, 2022)

*NEWS RELEASE/Interview Opportunity*
*For Immediate Release*
Media Contacts:
Grant Van Leuven, Alliance Community Engagement Coordinator
*[email protected] | 800-956-2644, ext. 27*​*David Theobald, Reformation Society of Western N.Y. Pastor Chair*​Pastor of Grace Baptist Church in Dansville, N.Y.​[email protected] | (585) 335-6190​​

*Reformation Society of Western N.Y Announces 2022-2023 Schedule
of Monthly Pastor Speaker Events at Rotating Area Churches*​
*Dansville, N.Y. – September 3, 2022 –* In partnership with the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, the Reformation Society of Western N.Y. announces its 2022-2023 schedule of monthly study meetings with various pastor speakers at a rotation of church hosts. 

“We are excited about providing another year of enrichment for pastors and churchmen in the Reformed tradition to sharpen and grow together,” said Reformation Society of Western N.Y. pastor chair, Rev. Dave Theobald, who also serves as minister of Grace Baptist Church in Dansville, N.Y.

The group of pastors, church leaders, and laity meets at 10 a.m. on the second Thursday of each month from September through June. Along with each lecture, the meetings also include prayer, singing, Scripture reading, and group discussion and fellowship often followed by lunch together at a local restaurant. For more information, visit https://www.facebook.com/RefSocWNY. 

*2022 Events Are:

Sept. 8:* Dr. Steven Neese of Grace and Truth Christian Fellowship will speak on “Heresy in America 1890-1935” at Heart Cry Christian Fellowship at 7609 Co. Rd. 36 in Naples.

*Oct. 13:* Rev. Young Choe of Rochester Chinese Christian Church will speak on “Jesus the Son of David: A Model for Modern Churches” at LeTourneau Christian Center at 4950 Co. Rd. 11 in Rushville.

*Nov. 10:* Rev. Craig Ireland of Journey Christian Church will speak on “History: The Christian’s True Endowment” at Evangelical Church of Fairport at 38 E. Church St.

*Nov. 13:* Participating churches of the Reformation Society of Western N.Y. will host pulpit exchanges during Lord’s Day (Sunday) worship with participating preachers.

*Dec. 9:* Rev. Dave Theobald of Grace Baptist Church will speak on “Handel’s Hallelujah: Biblical, Theological, and Musical Notes to ‘Messiah’” at Emmanuel Community Church at 237 E. Miller St. in Elmira.

*2023 Events Are:

Jan. 12:* Rev. Kevin Kisler of Cornerstone Presbyterian Church will speak on “Unavoidable Likeness: Becoming What we Worship” at Webster Bible Church at 675 Holt Rd.

*Feb. 9: * Mr. Ryan Corbett of Grace Baptist Church will speak on “Open Your Two Lips: How the Doctrines of Grace Fuel Zealous Evangelism” at Christ Church of Clarkson at 8339 W. Ridge Rd. in Brockport.

*March 9:* Rev. Jake Buss of Second Reformed Church will speak on “The Subtle Seduction of Sentimentality: How Extra-Biblical Traditionalism Hinders the Church,” at Hunt Baptist Church at 9932 South Church St.

*April 13:* Rev. Reid Ferguson, a retired minister, will speak on “Natural Law: Popish or Possible?” at Cornerstone Presbyterian Church at 3201 Dewey Ave. in Rochester.

*May 11: *Rev. Cody Wilbanks of Grace Road Church will speak on “Theology for the Church: Discipling Minds and Hearts” at Grace Baptist Church at 9316 Main St. in Dansville.

*June 8:* Rev. Matthew Fletcher of Webster Bible Church will speak on “COVID-19 and the Church: A Retrospective” at Grace Road Church at 440 East Ave. in Rochester.

*About Reformation Societies: * Reformation Societies are organized under the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., to support informal, voluntary gatherings of local church pastors, church leaders, and laymen to join in pursuit of actual and practical reformation in their churches. For more information on the purpose and format of such gatherings, visit alliancenet.org/reformation-societies.

*About the Alliance: * Headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is a coalition of Christian believers who hold to the historic creeds and confessions of the Reformed faith and who proclaim biblical doctrine in order to foster a Reformed awakening in today's Church. For more information, visit alliancenet.org.

_*-30-*_​


----------

